# Reverse seared Lamb Chops on the Smokey Joe



## worktogthr (May 28, 2015)

Well the weather has been nice and I have been playing around a lot with my Smokey Joe.  The wife was out with her sisters and she doesn't like lamb so I decided tonight was the perfect night to reverse sear some lamb loin chops for dinner.  Seasoned them with some steak seasoning.

I had some half spent kingsford comp in the weber smokey Joe so I decided to light about 12-15 coals, dump them on top of the half spent coals with some oak chips mixed in and do a reverse sear.

Getting the grill ready:













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ May 28, 2015






Put the new lit coals from the chimney and got some nice TBS going:












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ May 28, 2015






So I had no idea how hot the grill was so I threw the chops on the side with no coals:













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ May 28, 2015






I let them go for about 15-20 minutes and hoped that I was not going to overcook them while I was getting the sides ready and starting to feed my daughter some pasta (like mom, she's not a big lamb fan. She calls it steak, which she likes but won't eat it).  

Almost forgot about them and when I got to the grill they were probing around 120 so I lucked out.  Moved them to the side with the coals and left the lid open to sear them for a minute per side.












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ May 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ May 28, 2015






And here they are with some broccoli and blue cheese grits (another "my wife's not home for dinner" dish).













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ May 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ May 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ May 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ May 28, 2015






Came out pretty good and picked up a good hint of oak smoke considering the short smoking time.  Was a little more medium then medium rare which I prefer but still an awesome meal.

Tried to get the little one to try it but this was her response:












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ May 28, 2015





Thanks for looking!


----------



## pc farmer (May 28, 2015)

Great cook


----------



## disco (May 30, 2015)

Nice looking lamb!

Disco


----------



## worktogthr (May 30, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Great cook





Disco said:


> Nice looking lamb!
> 
> Disco



Thanks guys for the kind words.  Don't eat lamb too often but I love it


----------

